# Am I being over cautious!!!



## 104305 (May 6, 2007)

Ive booked my Hymer 644G into have its cambelt and water pump belt changed. Its a 2002 model with 22000 miles on the clock so its been used sparingly so to speak. Ive read some horror storys regarding cambelt failiure and the subsequent cost of repair. These sorrowful tales were the catylst to me deciding to have the job done prior to any journeys to europe in the forthcoming weeks. So am I being over catious or just being prudent and wise. What do you experts out there think?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It is a horror story when they go-- as ours did even though it was only 4 years old.
The tensioner went and snapped the belt so we had a whole new head and valve gear £1600.00 was no joke.
You can never be too careful --better safe than sorry


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Change it and you know it's done! Rubber rots over time anyway - no doubt yours should be ok, but nothing wrong with being over cautious and changing it every so many years regardless of miles - makes sense really!

I always over service engines too - oil and filters are cheap enough, so every 3000 they get done - run sweetly! I once knew a 1.3 golf that was serviced the same way, and had done 370k with no major probs!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

longdistancerunner said:


> So am I being over catious or just being prudent and wise.


Definitely prudent and wise. Not worth the worry if you're heading over into Europe.

Gerald


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Change it then do what our mechanic does and mark the date and mileage it was changed on the cam belt cover, that way you only have to look at the cover to know when it is next due to be changed.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

it'll probably say in the book that it needs changing every xxxx miles or every 4 years or so. i have had it done on every van i've owned even on my ex aa van as i wasn't too sure when or if it had been done!

can never be too careful where a costly recovery trip from europe is concerned!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I replaced the Cam Belt in my previous Hymer at 5 years of age and I have recently replaced the cam belt in my present Hymer at 5 years of age.
My sister & brother in law are on holiday in France with a Volvo (5 years age just & under 50K miles) & caravan and guess what???? The cam belt failed last week end and the cost for the repair is £6000. YES £6000.

Make your own mind up but for me, I will not take any chances with these dreaded cam belts and I think next time I may buy a Merc as no cam belt.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I used to be an engine builder and can tell you its money well spent.


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

In my opinion when it comes to cambelts you cannot be too cautious. So far the only time i had one go i was lucky it didn't do any damage but was such a close call. Now wouldn't want to take the chance.

At least you can head to France with peace of mind


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, my 2003 Ducato 2.8 JTD at 55000 Kms. is going in first thing tomorrow a.m for full 60000 Km service and cambelt change. Will be money well spent on Chausson. You can never be over cautious.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Same view as all the others - better safe than sorry. The vehicle may only be 6 years old, but the belt might be 7 or 8.


----------

